# Suitcase Luggage Tag



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

It's time to think about going away on a Summer holiday and I remenbered a discussion about knitting a luggage marker to make it easier to identify one's bag on the airport carousel. The discussion can be found at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11597-1.html

With this in mind, I thought it might be fun to create a _Luggage_ luggage tag, complete with stickers from previous journeys, this is what I came up with.

Have fun!
Dave

*Suitcase Luggage Tag*

*Materials:*
DK or similar weight yarn in Green and short lengths of red, light blue, yellow, white, mauve and two lengths of brown, wound onto bobbins
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Pair 3.25mm (US Size 3) double-pointed needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms square

*Abbreviations:*
*SSK*: slip the next stitch from the lefthand needle to the righthand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of lefthand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
*K2tog*: Knit the next two stitches together
*Inc1*: Increase by knitting into the front and back of the next stitch
*Special **: Cast off in colour

*Instructions:*
With green yarn and 4mm (US Size 6) needles, cast on 19 stitches
Row 1: With green: K3, join brown yarn: K2, with green: K9, join second ball of brown yarn: K2, with green: K3
Row 2: With green: P3, with brown: P2, with green: P9, with brown P2, with green: P3
Rows 3 to 12: Continue in stocking stitch working colours as per chart
Row 13: With green: K1, SSK, with brown: K2, with green: K9, with brown: K2, with green: K2tog, K1 (17sts)
Rows 14 and 15: with green: P2, with brown: P2, with green: P9, with brown: P2, with green: P2
Row 16: with green: P1, Inc1, with brown: P2, with green: P9, with brown: P2, with green: Inc1, P1 (19sts)
Row 17: With green: K3, with brown: K2, with green: K9, with brown: K2, with green: K3
Rows 18 to 30: Continue in stocking stitch working colours as per chart
Row 31: With green: cast off 3 stitches, with brown: K2, with green: cast off 9 stitches, with brown: cast off 2 stitches, with green: cast off 2 stitches. Break green yarn leaving 8" for seam and break second brown yarn (2sts)
_Transfer remaining two brown sitches to 3.25mm (US Size 3) double-pointed needle_ 
Row 32: With 3.25mm (US Size 3) double-pointed needles and brown yarn: Inc 1 in each stitch (4sts), turn
Rows 33 to 50: Knit all stitches, at end of row do not turn but slide stitches to other end of needle to make i-cord that will reach across to other brown band in a loose loop, adjust the number of rows if necessary. Cast off leaving sufficient yarn to attach end.

*Finishing:*
Weave in ends of colour-work. Attach end of handle to other brown band. Seam sides and top of suitcase.

Thread through luggage strap.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Got to make one of those. In purple of course!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Got to make one of those. In purple of course!


The colours are entirely optional. I went traditional, such is my way, but you can be as lurid as you wish. Bizarrely, 'the children' have gone for a beige suitcase and seriously muted tags, I do wonder about the youth of to-day, they're far too conservative (small 'c') in their tastes.

Dave


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> PurpleV said:
> 
> 
> > Got to make one of those. In purple of course!
> ...


I like to think I do subtle and co-ordinated rather than lurid, but then again I could add fluorenscent pink!!


----------



## onesoutherngal (Jun 6, 2011)

and again, we need a "LIKE" button


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

From delicate dusty lilacs through to day-glow radioactive violet, they're all good! But the young get shy these days, its very disappointing! 

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I love them! They'd make good "stocking stuffers," especially for men who are hard to buy for. Thanks!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I love them! They'd make good "stocking stuffers," especially for men who are hard to buy for. Thanks!


Have fun!

You could put their initial in the centre panel, just remember the bottom section, rows 1-13, are upside down on the finished tag.

Dave


----------



## epzan (May 28, 2011)

waaaay cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## starrdiana (May 21, 2011)

A very useful idea, should try with a different colour.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

How cute is that?! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

starrdiana said:


> A very useful idea, should try with a different colour.


Colours are entirely optional, I chose mine pretty much at random.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks Epzan and PamieSue1, just a bit of fun day-dreaming of sunnier climes on a rainy day!

Dave


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

Very clever! I love it.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> It's time to think about going away on a Summer holiday and I remenbered a discussion about knitting a luggage marker to make it easier to identify one's bag on the airport carousel. The discussion can be found at:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-11597-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Fireball Dave --
Dave, you are just too clever! Functional and very eye-catching. Thanks for being so generous with your creativity! Thank you!!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Star58 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > It's time to think about going away on a Summer holiday and I remenbered a discussion about knitting a luggage marker to make it easier to identify one's bag on the airport carousel. The discussion can be found at:
> ...


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW! I need to make some of these! We love to travel. OK, we love to Cruise! LOL I usually have no trouble finding my luggage. It is pretty gaudy! We have black luggage and red luggage. I have painted both in bright contrasting colors. But now, I have something else to add. I have only almost lost my luggage one time. And that was to a woman AFTER we got back to the ships terminal. My hubby hunted it down and had to argue with a woman to get my luggage back. I had added my name and address to the back holder on the luggage. I do love this idea!

Thank you so much Dave! But I think I will wait till next year to use them. We are planning on a cruise then. And in 2013, we are planning on an Alaskian cruise. I am really looking forward to that one!


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Dave, your creativity astounds me. Whenever we see one of these at the airport, we know they are a friend from KP. love it. thank you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Debbie J said:


> WOW! I need to make some of these! We love to travel. OK, we love to Cruise! LOL I usually have no trouble finding my luggage. It is pretty gaudy! We have black luggage and red luggage. I have painted both in bright contrasting colors. But now, I have something else to add. I have only almost lost my luggage one time. And that was to a woman AFTER we got back to the ships terminal. My hubby hunted it down and had to argue with a woman to get my luggage back. I had added my name and address to the back holder on the luggage. I do love this idea!
> 
> Thank you so much Dave! But I think I will wait till next year to use them. We are planning on a cruise then. And in 2013, we are planning on an Alaskian cruise. I am really looking forward to that one!


I'm glad you like it, have a great trip!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

1artist said:


> Dave, your creativity astounds me. Whenever we see one of these at the airport, we know they are a friend from KP. love it. thank you.


It's a shame KP has proved to be no friend to me. I'm leaving!

Dave


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and again, we need a "LIKE" button


I agree. there are a lot of times you could just press 'like' and it would save a lot of extra posts to read through.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Star58 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I will no longer make .pdfs unless asked by the person who put up the post. I'm sorry for any trouble I may have caused.

Thank you.


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

Star58 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Star58 said:
> ...


----------



## smileydeniseral (Mar 21, 2011)

Luggage tags are way cute. However, I'd be afraid someone would take my luggage just to get the tag!! That said, I'll make myself one anyway. Thanks!!


----------



## Sandy B (Jul 14, 2011)

How Cute! Thanks for sharing - will take on this project this week!


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Oh, thank you Dave! This is so cute and it will help to identify baggage as its on the carousel when we arrive at the airport. I have just printed it off and will make them for gifts!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I love them! They'd make good "stocking stuffers," especially for men who are hard to buy for. Thanks!
> ...


I was just thinking how clever you are! What else are you planning to surprise us with?

I never seem to buy DK weight yarn, so I'll try knitting worsted weight, which I have a lot of. It will be bigger, but better "to see you with, Grandma."


----------



## Lainey2 (May 7, 2011)

Fireball Dave! Don't leave!! I look so forward to your input and your weekly tea parties!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Now how did you know I fly to Denver next week and I need this! Thanks


----------



## dransom42 (Mar 26, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, please reconsider and don't leave us!! 

We need someone like you and your artistic talent.

It's unfortunate, but I think the woman was trying to be helpful. From now on, maybe it would be best if you added a copyright warning at the end of your design posts; what do you think?


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Star58 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Fireball Dave, please don't leave. I don't know how to make a .PDF file and I would guess not many of us do. Also, I googled "suitcase luggage tag knit pattern" and the only thing that came up for your pattern was this discussion. So how does it get out to the whole world? I'm not defending the action, as a former quilt pattern designer I am familiar with copyright issues, but I am suggesting that it might not get so far out into the cyber-world as you might think. Mostly because we're mostly computer dummies! Please don't leave us.


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi Dave

I love the pattern. You were absolutely right in getting upset about someone making the pdf of your work without your permission! Unfortunately there are a lot of people here who are just tryimg to be helpful and do not think about the results of their actions. On the other hand, Fortunately there are a lot of people here who are just tyring to be helpful. It is a double edged sword. The whole issue of copyright has been addressed on this forum numerous times and yet there will always be those who ignore it sometimes out of shear ignorance and sometimes just because they don't see the problem with sharing someone else's work.
Since this forum is not secure, anyone lurking can copy what is here so the patterns, pictures etc are there for anyone's taking. That is the nature of the beast. I love your patterns but yes by just putting them on this forum you are exposing your work to the possiblility of it being copied. I would think that anyone who posts here must do so with that in mind. I would understand if you decided to no longer put your designs at risk but know that many of us on here have enjoyed them and do respect your right of ownership.


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you for the luggage tag Dave, it's a really neat idea and please don't leave


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What fun.


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

I see I need it explain myself...While I should have asked permission (and again I'm sorry about that) I did not create another topic using his design. I stayed on the topic he created and referenced his note in my message. I often create .pdf because it's easier for me it open on my tablet and is portable. I truly thought there was no infringment since it was done on his post. I will not make that mistake again. Thank all of you wbo were in my corner, but I got but he was within his rights. I only hope that I didn't drive him away.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

how cute!


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very cute design, I love it.. Thanks for sharing it with us. Kathy


----------



## JudiBee (Mar 11, 2011)

Dave~you are way too clever for your own good!!! Those are adorable and the only problem would be people taking your luggage just to swipe the tag.
Judi


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Dave, Loved your luggage tag. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Star58 said:


> I see I need it explain myself...While I should have asked permission (and again I'm sorry about that) I did not create another topic using his design. I stayed on the topic he created and referenced his note in my message. I often create .pdf because it's easier for me it open on my tablet and is portable. I truly thought there was no infringment since it was done on his post. I will not make that mistake again. Thank all of you wbo were in my corner, but I got but he was within his rights. I only hope that I didn't drive him away.


What you need to do is use it ONLY for your personal use and not give this pdf to anyone else. Delete it from your computer. You can get your own graph paper and come up with your own design. Personally if I were to take Dave's design, I would crochet it instead of knitting it. When you made the pdf and if you circulated it for public use, you stole Dave's work. It makes you a thief. This is not right no matter how you spin it.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

That tag is totally adorable... thanx Dave

Ingrid


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so ignorant, I have no idea what just happened.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

martin keith said:


> I am so ignorant, I have no idea what just happened.


Basically what happened was that Dave posted a picture of a luggage tag accessory that he designed and came up with for his personal use. Another knitter took free liberty to draw up a pdf file based on his work without asking him permission to do this nor giving him credit for the design. She assumed she could do so because she did it on his posting. She has since apologized to him but has not offered to delete or remove the pdf file. Dave has said that he was offended by her actions and wont be posting on KP again. This is only a basic short version of what has happened.


----------



## circularsolution (Jul 15, 2011)

That is too cute for words but a lot of trouble and yarn for a luggage tage that might get distroyed en route. Much easier to tie a thick colored yarn around the handle. I have been traveling for years with a bulky purple and find my cases pronto.


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

Dave, Thank you for everything you do to host the tea Party and all your creations. Please stay. It won't be the same without you.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

As always Dave ...too cute and generous of you to share.

Camilla


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> She has since apologized to him but has not offered to delete or remove the pdf file.


I've read every page of this topic and found no trace of the pdf. On a much earlier page, she did say she had deleted it. Since I can't find it, I assume she did as she said.

Her response was inserted in the middle of her quote of Dave's: 


Star58 said:


> Dave,
> 
> I am so sorry. Please forgive me and stay on line. It was not my intent to upset you in any way. I thought I was making it easier for people who don't know the computer as you or I do.
> I will delete the message. Again I am very sorry!


You'll see it for yourself in the middle of the posting at: Jul 18, 11 09:10:28


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > She has since apologized to him but has not offered to delete or remove the pdf file.
> ...


Thanks Jessica-Jean. I am glad you found this and posted that you found it. I couldnt see it on here, and I assumed that she had it posted elsewhere. Sometimes the KP authorities do delete and remove posts when asked to do so. 
Have you ever tried your hand at creating something in the knitting department? The only thing I was successful at was to knit a cotton dishcloth and just started to knit. haha, I guess it didnt mind since the dishes came out nicely washed!!
Very heavy smoke in the air up here from all the forest fires. Difficult to breathe for me because of my lungs. Hope your air is fine in Montreal. :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

OK Dave...I hear you and understand your frustration..maybe she should have privately sent you a message BEFORE doing a PDF file...
Please help me here...I have a hard time copy and pasting your patterns..and I love them all..have told you many times...
When I copy paste I cannot always get your graphs and never in color..so I just copy and paste the written pattern...
I am kindly asking you for a PDF format for your patterns..If you say NO its ok..but I for one would love that format....
I have named your patterns Dave's Egg Cosys etc..I always give you credit for your hard talented work..

But for you to leave the forum over a situation that angers you ..it is not right...you will deprive all of us from your amazing patterns, amusing antidotes and as you call them receipts..aka recipes...
We all mess up...we just need to be kind to each other...we never know what others are going through.

Hugs, and God Bless you,

Camilla



FireballDave said:


> Star58 said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

making a pdf of the pattern for personal use isn't any different than copying it down with pen and paper for personal use or saving it on your hard drive or printing it out. Star58 you didn't do anything wrong except maybe in posting what you did! If someone posts a complete pattern online it is with the intent to share with others for personal use otherwise than why would it be posted. It's sad that people can jump the gun and assume that you were out there sharing the pdf to everyone you know and perhaps even selling the pattern etc. Judge not lest ye be judged! Tut Tut!


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > I am so ignorant, I have no idea what just happened.
> ...


Please stop making me out to be a thief. If you would read ALL of the posts you'll see that not only did I apologized, I also deleted the file. It is so strange that a person makes one mistake and is treated like I'm being treated. This will be my last post and again I'm sorry.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Dave,
You are so much more than just your patterns. I enjoy your wit and wisdom and have learned so much from you. For the sake of your artistry don't post any more patterns but please don't leave us. If you must I for one will miss you. Whatever you decide know I thank you for taking part as long as you have.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Star...I as well as others do NOT consider your attemp to be kind to others as you being a thief...
Just allow the dust to settle...
I appreciate all you add to the forum.

Please stay and continue to add your input..

Hugs and God bless you hon,

Camilla



Star58 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > martin keith said:
> ...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

First:


FireballDave said:


> It's a shame KP has proved to be no friend to me. I'm leaving!
> 
> Dave


Later:


Star58 said:


> This will be my last post and again I'm sorry.


We are _supposedly_ adults, yet are we so different from tots playing in a sandbox? Not that *I* can see!

If we can't all "make nice", maybe we need a time-out corner? Sorry, make that *two* time-out corners! Wouldn't do to put them in such close quarters. :-D


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree Jessica-Jean. This should be the end to it. Both parties had their say and the rest of us had ours also. Let's all shake hands and make up!


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I think each party directly involved should resolve this through PMs not out in the open forum for the rest of KP to judge. We've been over these issues before, but if Fireball Dave and Star58 are not left to work out their own differences, then we are no better than local gossip mongers ourselves. We will miss Dave if he leaves, I'm sure we'd miss Star58 if he/she leaves as well. We all bring something unique and interesting to this forum. Lets keep it that way. Best of luck whatever you each decide with our eyes watching every second.


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

too cute gotta make me so9me of them ty Dave


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree with you both...sometimes we just need to agree to disagree and move on.

Camilla



josheli said:


> I agree Jessica-Jean. This should be the end to it. Both parties had their say and the rest of us had ours also. Let's all shake hands and make up!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Star58 said:


> I will no longer make .pdfs unless asked by the person who put up the post. I'm sorry for any trouble I may have caused.
> 
> Thank you.


With apologies for the delay in responding, I have been occupied with other duties.

Thank you for your apology and your prompt action to remove the file within the one-hour window permitted by this site, it is appreciated.

Yes, I was annoyed, partly because you republished without my consent and partly because your file neatly removed my authorship. My whimisical novelties may be utterly inconsequential valueless trivialities, but they are my trivial inconsequentailities and it is up to me to decide the format in which they are disseminated.

I think this incident should written off as a misunderstanding and be dropped.

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Star58 said:
> 
> 
> > I will no longer make .pdfs unless asked by the person who put up the post. I'm sorry for any trouble I may have caused.
> ...


Bravo, Dave! Glad you're back.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

josheli said:


> making a pdf of the pattern for personal use isn't any different than copying it down with pen and paper for personal use or saving it on your hard drive or printing it out. Star58 you didn't do anything wrong except maybe in posting what you did! If someone posts a complete pattern online it is with the intent to share with others for personal use otherwise than why would it be posted. It's sad that people can jump the gun and assume that you were out there sharing the pdf to everyone you know and perhaps even selling the pattern etc. Judge not lest ye be judged! Tut Tut!


Tut Tut indeed!

Since I assiduously observe the intellectual property rights of others, I expect no less in return.

Your comments are enlightening and have helped me immensely.

Dave


----------



## BettyAnn (Mar 11, 2011)

Dave,
So glad to know you are back. I do enjoy your Tea Party and look forward to them every weekend. Your receipes are the best (but I don't cook anymore) and some of your creations are so very clever.
The Tea Party group really appreciates you.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Love your luggage tag Dave. I have 4 girls, 3 of them are very conservative with colors, but there's my 13 yr old .. She loves color, the brighter, the wilder, the better for her. The lovely colors of your tag would be perfect for Robin, I wont show it to her yet cause she will want one made for her school backpack or something.

Marion

PS .. Glad you are staying


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> josheli said:
> 
> 
> > making a pdf of the pattern for personal use isn't any different than copying it down with pen and paper for personal use or saving it on your hard drive or printing it out. Star58 you didn't do anything wrong except maybe in posting what you did! If someone posts a complete pattern online it is with the intent to share with others for personal use otherwise than why would it be posted. It's sad that people can jump the gun and assume that you were out there sharing the pdf to everyone you know and perhaps even selling the pattern etc. Judge not lest ye be judged! Tut Tut!
> ...


I am "late to the party", quit reading the Tea Party Log on about page 7 or 8, Saturday before work. Finally back to it tonight, and what a weekend you all must have had! 
But how upsetting, I followed the thread backwards, started reading at the end (page 31!!!) and found there was a problem. I hope it is resolved, and that you (and Star) remain here. We would miss you, and your marvelous creations, both fiber and gastronomic!
Please don't change!!
Barbara
We are a community here, and need to remain so.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jo - you totally miss the point - dave shares his patterns with us during the weekly tea party weekends - he did not - and rightly so - intend for it to be put in another form so it could sail out into the netherland for anyone to use - i doubt if you have ever designed anything or you would understand this better. i personally think you owe dave an apology for your callous remarks.

sam



josheli said:


> making a pdf of the pattern for personal use isn't any different than copying it down with pen and paper for personal use or saving it on your hard drive or printing it out. Star58 you didn't do anything wrong except maybe in posting what you did! If someone posts a complete pattern online it is with the intent to share with others for personal use otherwise than why would it be posted. It's sad that people can jump the gun and assume that you were out there sharing the pdf to everyone you know and perhaps even selling the pattern etc. Judge not lest ye be judged! Tut Tut!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dragon - your comment is about the most rational i have seen -- whether we are all in the sandbox together or "forgiving" this is best resolved in private between the two interested parties.

sam



dragontearsoflove said:


> I think each party directly involved should resolve this through PMs not out in the open forum for the rest of KP to judge. We've been over these issues before, but if Fireball Dave and Star58 are not left to work out their own differences, then we are no better than local gossip mongers ourselves. We will miss Dave if he leaves, I'm sure we'd miss Star58 if he/she leaves as well. We all bring something unique and interesting to this forum. Lets keep it that way. Best of luck whatever you each decide with our eyes watching every second.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Martin, I'm with you. I haven't been on as you all know or at least most because of recent surgery. I went on to catch up on the Tea Party and read about OUR DAVE leaving. If I wasn't all trussed up like a Holiday Turkey I would have fell out of the chair. Please Dave!!! You have been nothing but kind and sharing and I truely believe she didn't mean it and hopefully will use it for herself. She would not have boldly told you what she did. I myself don't know the ends and outs of all but I can understand by making a file to make it easier to read I can. I don't know how to do that or thought about it. Please don't leave us. I haven't even gotten started.... I can be quite witty when the stars are alighned and the moon is full...oops am I telling on myself. Ha Ha. Stick with us PLEASE!!!


----------



## pandphomemades (May 31, 2011)

onesoutherngal said:


> and again, we need a "LIKE" button


like


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Damn I'm dense


----------



## oldiesister (Jun 20, 2011)

wonderful idea  Just waiting to try knitting a few for friends Thanks for the pattern..


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you Dragon Tears, Well said. We have discussed this problem before re copyright infringement, et al. However, we forget that this forum is so special it is attracting newcomers like flies. Ignorance is just that, not knowing.
If you ever want to use someone's work in any way other than your own personal use that it is expressly made available for, you should directly ask the author, designer, whoever, for permission via PM. But ignorance without intent is forgivable. Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.

That said, people don't always put up pictures of their work so they can give out the patterns. When there are requests for dozens of patterns,it can run into lots of time and money for the designer. There are quite a few designers on this forum, and I would like you to put yourselves in their shoes for a moment. It takes time and effort to design, and it is your ART. It is part of you and it is also sometimes your livelihood. You're glad that people like your work, but it's disheartening when in the same breath they want you to send them the pattern gratis.

This makes me very sad. We do have something special here and I wish everyone would take a deep breath and consider our behavior and where we go from here. I don't mean to chastise anyone, but I don't want to lose anyone either. We need to show our designers here a little more respect, have more tolerance for newbies, and try to work things out with each other by pm's first. Dave I will be forever grateful to you for brightening my life with your brilliant tea party, if you leave it will create a big hole in my life. Star58, I know that you meant no harm by what you did and you have sincerely apologized for it. This is, I believe, a cumulation of things, and I can only say to everyone, PEOPLE, please think before you act.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Can I just suggest that Star sends a pm to Dave and they sort it out between themselves.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> Can I just suggest that Star sends a pm to Dave and they sort it out between themselves.


If you didn't catch it. Star repackaged my pattern as an unattributed downloadable PDF without my consent and I took exception to it. Star promptly removed the file and apologised, explaining it was done with the aim of helping other users of the forum without realising the implications. I have accepted the apology and accept it was a genuine mistake.

The only point I would make is that it is a good idea to contact the originator of a design before reposting it in another format and I would be grateful if everyone would take note of this.

As far as I am concerned the matter is closed.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm glad lots of you like my latest whimsy, thank you for all the compliments. I shall be looking out for tags at the airport, it'll be like a little sign of a fellow KP member.

A note on the easiest ways to download my patterns. You can highlight the pattern and all the charts and print it out directly. If you have a web-clipper like _Evernote_, simply highlight the whole thing and send it to your account. _Evernote_ is available as a free service and will synchronise your notes with both your PC and _Android_ tablet making it available on both platforms, you can also print from this. Alternatively you can open a blank document in a word-processing program that can accept images like either _Word_ or _OpenOffice_, cut and paste the text, then copy and insert the images individually and position them as desired. This will enable you to construct your own personal copy of the pattern in the format, typeface and size of print you find easiest to use. I post all my images and charts as JPEG files, you can save them to disk individually in this format if you prefer, you can then enlarge or shrink them using an image editor like _IrfanView_ or an image manipulator like _GIMP_.

With this pattern I have constructed a PDF file of the pattern and chart which you are welcome to download for your own personal use.

I hope this helps and gives everybody enough options.
Dave


----------



## PGane (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks Dave - love the luggage tags - you're brilliant!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

purple v - yours is the voice of reason in a field of chaos.

sam



PurpleV said:


> Can I just suggest that Star sends a pm to Dave and they sort it out between themselves.


----------



## Debbie J (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you so much Dave! I am so glad that you didn't leave. I am going to delete all the other luggage tag patterns and just keep your PDF.

Take care of yourself! You and Everyone else!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the great idea AND pattern, Daven


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I guess I am completely dense. So in order to use a pattern posted you must have a computer and must only read from it, never save it on your hard drive, never write it down with pen and paper? I'm not trying to be totally stupid here. I understand that folks who want to show off the own patterns, they should be proud of their work.I just think it shouldn't be implied but should be stated Do Not Copy In Any Form, Redistribute or Sell This Pattern. Not everyone thinks alike,some folks here are very smart some average and there might be some who are below average, and then there are those of us who need to be thumped on the back of the head a few times to let things sink in (I'm in that category).I apologize.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

It seems to me if a person posts the directions of a pattern then it is up for grabs. But just for one's own use. Not to copy it and list it as one's own. And if you find a pattern on the internet that is free, it is probably best to post the link rather than sending the pattern to various people. I'm sure others will list more dos and don'ts for pattern sharing.

When I find patterns I like that are free, I copy, paste and save to my computer. A lot of internet yarn stores have free patterns to encourage you to buy the yarn. www.Berroco.com is an excellent example.



josheli said:


> I guess I am completely dense. So in order to use a pattern posted you must have a computer and must only read from it, never save it on your hard drive, never write it down with pen and paper? I'm not trying to be totally stupid here. I understand that folks who want to show off the own patterns, they should be proud of their work.I just think it shouldn't be implied but should be stated Do Not Copy In Any Form, Redistribute or Sell This Pattern. Not everyone thinks alike,some folks here are very smart some average and there might be some who are below average, and then there are those of us who need to be thumped on the back of the head a few times to let things sink in (I'm in that category).I apologize.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> When I find patterns I like that are free, I copy, paste and save to my computer.


I make sure to copy the url where I found it and put that up in the 'header' of a Word document. If there's any menton of a copyright on the pattern, I put that in the 'footer'. This way the url and the copyright information are on every page of the pattern.
In the case of a pdf, it usually has the url somewhere on it. When it doesn't and I don't print it out immediately, it's gone. That's the case with the very handy pdf I have for tracking needle and hook information. It's VERY handy indeed, because - besides allowing one to neatly tick off which needles/hooks one has or wants - it gives all the necessary yarn information (wpi, usual needle/gauge), and the conversions between metric, US and UK needle sizes. I'd love to give credit where due, but I can't find the site where I found it a few years ago! I've attached it again, just in case someone here knows where it comes from.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

josheli said:


> I guess I am completely dense. So in order to use a pattern posted you must have a computer and must only read from it, never save it on your hard drive, never write it down with pen and paper? I'm not trying to be totally stupid here. I understand that folks who want to show off the own patterns, they should be proud of their work.I just think it shouldn't be implied but should be stated Do Not Copy In Any Form, Redistribute or Sell This Pattern. Not everyone thinks alike,some folks here are very smart some average and there might be some who are below average, and then there are those of us who need to be thumped on the back of the head a few times to let things sink in (I'm in that category).I apologize.


It's fine to download a pattern and either store it on your computer or print it out for your own personal use. You can, if you prefer, write it out with a pencil and paper. The thing you can't do is re-publish it by printing out loads of copies and distributing them, or by posting your downloaded copy on the internet.

If you think in terms of a pattern leaflet you buy in a shop as a physical piece of paper. That is your personal copy of the original pattern and you can use it to make the item. When you buy your copy, you aren't getting the right to run off a hundred photocopies and sell them or to hand them out to your friends. If they want a copy they can buy one for themselves, or you can give them your (single) copy when you've finished with it. The word copyright literally means that, the right to copy, it belongs to the originator. The only exception to this rule would be if you are making an enlargement as a temporary working copy of the pattern, in that instance you would be expected to destroy it having finished using it.

The general rule, unless stated otherwise, you treat it as one person, one download, one copy, in one location; not one person, multiple copies, in many locations. So if you surf the web, come across a pattern you like and download it and/or print it out for yourself, that is your personal copy. If you want to share the pattern with others, you give them the web location so they can go to the site and download the pattern for themselves.

Hope that helps
Dave


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes, recently I do write down the "source" of where I got the pattern. I have my needles and hooks in an excel program that I got off the internet. That's one where I wish I would have kept the information of where I got it. Hmm. Wonder if I still have the format somewhere on my computer or on a CD. The last time I updated this list was in 2002 and I've been handwriting in my purchases since then.



Jessica-Jean said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > When I find patterns I like that are free, I copy, paste and save to my computer.
> ...


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Star58 said:


> I will no longer make .pdfs unless asked by the person who put up the post. I'm sorry for any trouble I may have caused.
> 
> Thank you.


Actually, you have no right to create documents out of other people's work. Never do this unless they ask you to, and I don't know why they should... when they could easily have done it themselves. Published format belongs to the author. You have no right to 'recreate' their work or alter the form in which they shared it. Please learn from this.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> If you think in terms of a pattern leaflet you buy in a shop as a physical piece of paper. That is your personal copy of the original pattern and you can use it to make the item. When you buy your copy, you aren't getting the right to run off a hundred photocopies and sell them or to hand them out to your friends. If they want a copy they can buy one for themselves, or you can give them your (single) copy when you've finished with it. The word copyright literally means that, the right to copy, it belongs to the originator. The only exception to this rule would be if you are making an enlargement as a temporary working copy of the pattern, in that instance you would be expected to destroy it having finished using it.
> 
> The general rule, unless stated otherwise, you treat it as one person, one download, one copy, in one location; not one person, multiple copies, in many locations. So if you surf the web, come across a pattern you like and download it and/or print it out for yourself, that is your personal copy. If you want to share the pattern with others, you give them the web location so they can go to the site and download the pattern for themselves.
> 
> ...


Very well explained. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Star58 said:
> 
> 
> > I will no longer make .pdfs unless asked by the person who put up the post. I'm sorry for any trouble I may have caused.
> ...


I for one think Star58 has been beat up enough about what she did. She made a simple mistake, thinking she was being helpful. She has been called a thief, which I think was uncalled for. She has apologized to Dave and he has accepted her apology. Let's let it drop.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Sewbizgirl said:
> 
> 
> > Star58 said:
> ...


Very well said


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Cute idea!


----------



## lcunitz (Sep 1, 2014)

What a fun idea. I love that it's luggage. Very clever.


----------

